# Posts not showing up



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I've tried posting a couple of long posts in the Steroid & Testosterone forum but my posts are not showing up. Is there a problem? Am I doing something wrong?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They need to be cleared first mate with you being a new member,.


----------



## Morgan86 (Aug 25, 2012)

I noticed that with one or two of my posts, caught a glimpse of a message that mentioned moderators approval so figured maybe posts with key words need approval to avoid sources being posted in the open or something?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh didn't realise they needed to be moderated first. That'll be it! Any ideas how long the process usually takes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dan_mk said:


> Oh didn't realise they needed to be moderated first. That'll be it! Any ideas how long the process usually takes?


I think l have just cleared one of yours mate, altho its not really my shout.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

nice one mate, I may have duplicated it in another thread as I didn't think it had worked, but if the other turns up I'll deleted it.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

I posted another thread in the Journal section a few days ago that's still not showing up. How many posts does it take to get rid of the need for authorisation?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

ignore me, it's turned up :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yeah sorry, I need to moderate them. I usually clear posts at least once a day but I've been behind with it recently. Posts from new members are more likely to be sent for approval, along with posts containing links. As you post more this should happen less and less. Please don't resend them though if they've been sent for moderation.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sort it out Katy you bum


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Sort it out Katy you bum


 :tt2:

I've sorted it now!


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers Katy :thumbup1:


----------



## banford1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Same for me, just posted a thread and its gone. Was really.long aswell :'(


----------



## -aurora (Sep 21, 2012)

dan_mk said:


> ignore me, it's turned up :thumb:


I seem to have done the same started a new thread and it didnt show so i thought i had hit the wrong button and postedanother thread, there will now be a duplicate of threads. Apologies for this.

Also are the Pms not working?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

-aurora said:


> I seem to have done the same started a new thread and it didnt show so i thought i had hit the wrong button and postedanother thread, there will now be a duplicate of threads. Apologies for this.
> 
> Also are the Pms not working?


You need to have made 30 posts and been here a month, then you will automatically be upgraded.


----------



## -aurora (Sep 21, 2012)

Lorian said:


> You need to have made 30 posts and been here a month, then you will automatically be upgraded.


Ok Thank you. Will my new thread show up or will I have to Wait 30 days also


​


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

-aurora said:


> Ok Thank you. Will my new thread show up or will I have to Wait 30 days also
> ​


They get checked and approved several times a day.


----------



## dmp (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi none of my posts seems to be showing up


----------

